# Decorations!!



## Stickers (Jan 4, 2011)

I was wondering if there is anyway to decorate a hedgehogs cage. I was wondering if they could have like the little fake plants that are for fish and if they could or would use one of the fish setups that they could climb through if it was large enough. I don't know what else but I just thought maybe others had ideas that they have tried out and come up with that would look good in there and would entertain a hedgehog.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

There are lots of posts on toys but decorations would just take up unnecessary room in the cage. It is dangerous for hedgehogs to climb they can be seriously injured from a fall even it is just a few inches so any type of climbing toy would not be appropriate. They like going through tunnels and having places to hide in though. 

Even if you did put decorations in the cage they would probably just get messed up. Hedgehogs like to move their stuff around. Everything you put in the cage you have to make sure it is safe to play with, bite, knock over etc. You also have to be able to wash it because it will get pooped on or maybe even anointed with.


----------



## Stickers (Jan 4, 2011)

oh okay that makes sense. I am hoping to find stuff that is different for her to hide in and bury under though. Any suggestions?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I have in both my girls cages PVC pipes and Kleenex boxes with fleece strips. They both enjoy it.


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Do they like to play with things hung from their cages (like braided fleece, maybe with a bell at the end)?


----------



## Dutchy (Jan 8, 2011)

Hello . I made something really simple the other day for my hedgie. Take a look at the pics, maybe you'd like to do somethin like it? 

http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/5339315165/


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Quilled1 said:


> Do they like to play with things hung from their cages (like braided fleece, maybe with a bell at the end)?


You have to be very careful what you hang. Make sure whatever you hang that they can't get a tooth caught in. Some of the cat balls with bells inside are dangerous as the openings are large enough and spaced far enough apart that they can get their jaws stuck.


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Dutchy said:


> Hello . I made something really simple the other day for my hedgie. Take a look at the pics, maybe you'd like to do somethin like it?
> 
> http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/5339315165/


That's really cool! i've put a kleenex box in emma's cage and she likes hiding out in it. Sometimes i'll even find her sleeping in it in the morning! A tunnel would be nice though- softer and probably warmer to sleep in if she prefers it to her pigloo some nightss 
.
*edit* just had a thought stickers. If you want to get decorative you could make/buy a patterned cover for her pigloo (i noticed nancy sells those). I love the zebra pattern on the tunnel too


----------



## Dutchy (Jan 8, 2011)

Quilled1 said:


> Dutchy said:
> 
> 
> > Hello . I made something really simple the other day for my hedgie. Take a look at the pics, maybe you'd like to do somethin like it?
> ...


Thanks to the Great Quilled One! Hehe. I did a jungle theme in my girls room & figured it'd be fitting .


----------



## Kenzi (Aug 29, 2010)

[quote="Quilled1 If you want to get decorative you could make/buy a patterned cover for her pigloo (i noticed nancy sells those). I love the zebra pattern on the tunnel too [/quote]

Nancy is no longer making/selling her sewn items. Nikki makes a variety of things though!


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for the info Kenzi.
Was just thinking I'm going to have some coroplast leftover from when I make Emma her C&C cage. Can't wait to get creative!


----------

